# ways to increase appetite



## bvs (Mar 26, 2014)

I was wondering if you guys have any tips, tricks or supplements that would help me increse appetite? 

I eat meals frequently, use calorie dense foods and throw in mass shakes.
Ive tried a few otc supps, vit b12 shots and 2 sources of ghrp6 and none have had much of an effect. Although being in Australia peptides are illegal so you never quite know what you are getting on the black market. I already got the naughty naughty letter from the feds trying to get some good American stuff

Any input is appreciated


----------



## shenky (Mar 26, 2014)

Weeed. No, I'm totally joking (I genuinely don't smoke). 

It's counterintuitive if you're bulking, but I find 15 minutes of cardio can make a world of difference.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2014)

just try to eat even when not hungry.when u eat make it for 2


----------



## Seeker (Mar 26, 2014)

Some cardio will help and it won't effect your bulk if you're keeping up with your calories. Though I don't like training early in the morning I noticed when I did  eating throughout the day came easier and I was always hungry.  Getting a good nights sleep also helps you eat well the next day.


----------



## bvs (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah i get a good amount of cardio at work and a bit for warm up/ warm down. even when im bulking just to keep a healthy heart.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2014)

I think you're bulking but if you need to eat more but cant. You can try cleaning the diet up. Usually if you eat clean you'll be hungry sooner. It's the fats and junk that keep you feeling full and less of an appitite.
Do you notice when your cutting up and your diet is super clean that you are hungry again 30 min after you just ate practically.


----------



## shenky (Mar 26, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Some cardio will help and it won't effect your bulk if you're keeping up with your calories. Though I don't like training early in the morning I noticed when I did  eating throughout the day came easier and I was always hungry.  Getting a good nights sleep also helps you eat well the next day.




This is what really makes a difference for me. I train first thing in the morning, and it really sets me up for success the rest of the day


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 26, 2014)

Yea run SHEIKO for 4 weeks.  You'll be sore, tired, and hungry.  Really hungry.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 26, 2014)

shenky said:


> Weeed. No, I'm totally joking (I genuinely don't smoke).
> 
> It's counterintuitive if you're bulking, but I find 15 minutes of cardio can make a world of difference.



Why is it counterintuitive ?


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 26, 2014)

Eating more is prob the number one way. Within reason, your metabolism self adjusts to how much you eat. Two is working out hard.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 26, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Yea run SHEIKO for 4 weeks.  You'll be sore, tired, and hungry.  Really hungry.



That is a very funny avatar. Lol. I see that shit going on at the gym and just shake my head.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 26, 2014)

Yah I smoke and honestly try to use it to my advantage.. I go to the gym at night and smoke on my way home. slam a shake and then cook up a meal. then maybe hit again and get the munchies and eat a little more food. I don't crave sweets, generally my munchies consist of chicken, beef jerky, and brown rice noodles. some Greek yogurt to lol


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 26, 2014)

chewing gum helps me get hungry.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 26, 2014)

ghrp 2 for me.  I cant NOT eat 800+ cals after 150mcg.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 26, 2014)

i second the ghrp 2, speaking of that its time for a new order!


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 26, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> That is a very funny avatar. Lol. I see that shit going on at the gym and just shake my head.



LOL yea man drives me nuts.  I am going to try and take some real pics in the gym and use them as avatars.


----------

